# Not sure where to turn next?



## CatUK (Dec 15, 2006)

I've got my Dr's appointment on Thursday and the main reason I am going is because I just feel on the verge of being sick all the time, have stomach pains virtually all the time, am so tired I never seem to be able to wake up etc. I know for a fact it will all be down to anxiety and if it is what do I do? I don't want anymore SSRI's as I've had 3 or 4 and none have done anything for me but made me worse. I've had 18 months of counselling which also included some CBT and I got hardly a thing from that. I am on a waiting list for CBT in August which I'm not holding much hope for but I'll give it ago. I've got my Take That concert in 2 weeks and a day and worrying about the 10-12 hour day, then in August I won a competition to spend 2 nights in a 4* hotel in Staffordshire (plus I won Alton Towers tickets as well in a different competition). My sister is going with me but I just know I'll back out as I've never been away from my comfort zone for more than a few hours.Just don't know what to do especially with the Dr's, other than give me more meds there is nothing she can do really but I just cannot go on feeling like this anymore. Guess it's the nausea which is the worse as it never lets up and I have emetophobia which is a fear of vomiting so I am facing my phobia everyday which is making me more anxious. Just lost at what to do next.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Have you tried Buspar.It hits a different serotonin receptor than the SSRI's and is primarily for anxiety rather than for depression and also used for anxiety.http://www.nmhct.nhs.uk/pharmacy/buspirone.htmIt has been used for IBS (I was given it for IBS rather than anxiety) and sometimes it helps with that as well.I did have to take it with a good breakfast because it could make me a bit light headed if I didn't have enough food with the morning dose so that may be too much for you to handle, but I don't know if it will or not.


----------



## CatUK (Dec 15, 2006)

Hiya Kathleen, thanks for the reply.I've not heard of Buspar before so will mention it. I've tried Citalopram, Fluoxetine (Prozac), Seroxat and Mirtazapine and felt dreadful on them all. Do you think the Dr will be ok with me suggesting a medicine, always scared it will make her think I'm a hypochondriac.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well you could say you've heard about this medication that is different than what you've tried before and you were wondering if it might be appropriate for you.It isn't like you are asking for something addictive, and I don't think it hurts to bring up that you are still in need of something but you want to try something in a different vein.I'd think you could bring a print out of the page I gave the link for as it is just general info they would look up if they aren't familiar with the medication.I'm used to recommending drugs to my doctor, but they know I have a toxicology background so often I know more about pharmacology than they do since they really are related disciplines.


----------



## CatUK (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks again Kathleen for your help, will have a chat with my Dr tomorrow and see what she thinks. Thanks again


----------



## CatUK (Dec 15, 2006)

I am fuming, just called my Dr's surgery to check what time my appointment was tomorrow and was told there is no appointment for me and that my Dr isn't even in that day. What the heck did they tell my Mum she was for and give me an appointment for tomorrow? I have been told there is no appointment available with my Dr for 2 weeks now as she is fully booked. I am so mad I can't express it. What the heck are they playing at? I now have to suffer for at least 2 weeks and that's if I can make the appointment (it's at 9am and my anxiety is worse when I first get up in the morning hence why my appointments are always late morning or afternoon).


----------

